# Any D-Box users here?



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a D-Box system for my home surround rm. I'm not sure yet if I should get their seating or getting my own and just adding the actuators.

What setups do you guys have?


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

was looking at maybe a pair of these

http://www.d-box.com/en/home-solutions/new-seating/sri-models/sri-j-232/


----------



## leviwade (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a few D-Box systems and I'll say that it is probably the best and most exciting home theater purchase I've ever made.

Keep in mind that those chairs shown on the D-Box web site are their OEM chair built by Jaymar. The other chair manufacturers listed under the "SRR Models" link have a wide variety of styles, colors and budgets. I also saw at the boat show in Miami, FL a couple of weeks ago that they've signed on a new chair partner called Design NS.

I'm new to the forum and I can't post links yet, but if you are looking for a custom design for your dedicated home theater (or maybe something that blends into your living room decor much more easily), definitely look up Design NS, Inc. on the internet. They have a custom-build factory in Boca Raton, if you live anywhere near there in Florida, they have a 15,000 square-foot showroom and would be more than happy to give you a D-Box demo. They will build D-Box acutators into almost any design you can choose out of their catalog.

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!

-Levi


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

great info... I didn't know about Design NS....yeah Jaymar chairs are descent looking but definitely far from a perfect look for me. Thanks I'm in NYC but will be in Orlando in april...could go to a showroom then.

Laviwade, since you say you have a few D-Box systems... which set up do you prefer, in a less troublesome sense? I was thinking about getting the stand alone series.


----------



## leviwade (Feb 28, 2009)

The standalone controller is definitely the way to go in the "less troublesome" sense. It's a box roughly the size of a DVD player that you connect a digital audio cable, internet, and CAT5 to the chairs. It's an extremely simple installation with the optical or coaxial digital audio out from your DVD/Blu-ray player or sound processor/receiver.

The PC controllers D-Box has listed on the web site do the same thing, but you need your own computer to connect them. It is a little less expensive to use a PC controller (because the standalone controller basically has it's own computer built-in), and may be a good solution for someone that already has a computer in their home theater setup (like an HTPC).

Retail on the standalone controller is about $3200 USD, although I know some dealers have been known to discount them a little with the purchase of a complete system.

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll do the best I can to help you out!

-Levi


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Leviwade -

Thanks for the info, I have a little more research on the furniture to do be for I can finalize my set up ... If I come up with any questions I give you a shout.

Thanks again,
Strype


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi recently had a D-BOX quote in Australia for the standalone controller with the adjustable Motion platform would cost me $45,000 AU. I said to the sales guy that was a good joke tell me another one! He replyed tell me about it i would need a loan that's if the wife would let me.


----------



## leviwade (Feb 28, 2009)

How many seats are you looking to install?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a 3 seat lounge with a recliner on each end


----------

